# Green fishing line



## John Starkey (12 Jun 2008)

Hi all, i work part time in a fishing tackle shop and we sell a very cheap brand of green fishing line that i have been useing to attach moss to wood,if anyone is interested in haveing some i will post the price tomorrow i cant remember exactly what price because we sell so many different ones but it is our cheapest brand and i think its around Â£2 for 50mtrs,regards john


----------



## JamesM (12 Jun 2008)

I might be interested... any brown line too?


----------



## John Starkey (12 Jun 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I might be interested... any brown line too?



Hi James,we sell clear,black,grey,olive,brown,green,we may have others i will check tomorrow,regards john.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Jun 2008)

You might want to try Flourocarbon line too.  It is clear but has a refractive index almost identical to water and is said to be almost invisible underwater.  There also used to be a camouflaged version of Maxima that was good too.


----------



## JamesM (13 Jun 2008)

Trying to get java ferns or moss attached to wood with cotton when you have yoyo loaches in the tank is proving to be quite difficult  Little sod also ate all the pellia 

Any prices yet John?


----------



## John Starkey (14 Jun 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Trying to get java ferns or moss attached to wood with cotton when you have yoyo loaches in the tank is proving to be quite difficult  Little sod also ate all the pellia
> 
> Any prices yet John?



Hi James,the cheaper green line starts at Â£1.80 for 50 mtr rising to Â£3.0 for higher breaking strains,most other clours are between Â£4.85 to Â£5.99 for hundred mtrs,you can also buy bulk spools of maxima line which is brown and has 660mtrs for around Â£10 which is an on going half price offer,regards john.


----------



## JamesM (14 Jun 2008)

They have 15lb green line on ebay - Â£2.25 + Â£1.70 postage - thats for 500m!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jun 2008)

Eds right, a good bit of flouro is probably best. As Im sure any fisherman would agree! Its engineered to be invisible underwater


----------



## Luketendo (15 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Eds right, a good bit of flouro is probably best. As Im sure any fisherman would agree! Its engineered to be invisible underwater



How much is Flouro? I need some for moss.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jun 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



flourocarbon is very cheap.. 

http://www.swiftys-fishing-tackle.c...49&PHPSESSID=981523897384b66f8422af92750af912

something like that would be good, goes really tiny diameter and stays pretty strong.


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Eds right, a good bit of flouro is probably best. As Im sure any fisherman would agree! Its engineered to be invisible underwater



Hi Matt,as a match angler i can assure you fluro carbon line is not totally invisible under water,if it was then why dont they just make it in one breaking strain of say 10lb and not all different sizes,in angling its the line diameter thats more important than anything else,regards john.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Jun 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know its not totally invisible, but its pretty good and better than the green stuff.. is all i was getting at


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2008)

Ok point taken.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Jun 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thicker lines can also be felt by the fish and are stiffer so don't cause the bait to act as naturally.  10lb Flourocarbon is a great material to make a stiff hooklink out of to hook tricky carp on overfished waters.  Low diameter lines are much more flexible and harder for the fish to feel or see difference in the bait's behaviour.


----------

